# IELTS OR TOEFL: What is the difference?



## nancyrobert2011 (May 24, 2015)

IELTS or TOEFL? Is any doubt you have what you should to take. The majority of world’s English-speaking universities now identify mutually IELTS and TOEFL scores as proof of English capability. both the tests are very equivalent, they equally consist of four part listening, reading, writing and speaking and together test applicant on their expertise to use English in academic situation. like a student, how are you proposed to see which test to take? The answer ultimately depends on what you have calculated and how you perform best.


----------



## pndaccountants (May 14, 2016)

studybooster said:


> The TOEFL offers only academic English; the IELTS offers an academic option as well as a general test.


You are right that ToEFL is only for academic use and in IELTS offer for general test also but in Academic test you have to score overall minimum 6 or 6.5 band is enough but when you apply for general test you have to score individual for all the module listening, reading, writing and speaking minimum 6 or 6.5.


----------

